# Yippee ! Look out France & Italy !!!



## jagmanx (May 30, 2018)

Yippee !
ALL Passport docs and Nida's Thai PP back today.
Canterbury tomorrow.
France on Saturday all booked.
2018 Route
2018 France


----------



## Nabsim (May 30, 2018)

Just in time eh 

Have fun


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 30, 2018)

Enjoy! (jammy beggars    )


----------



## jacquigem (May 30, 2018)

Looks great, would not miss Dolomite's and might be worth topping fuel up in Luxembourg on the way back . We also called in on Ypres on way back . Very moving, great architecture and Belgian beer


----------



## Linda (May 30, 2018)

Glad you have finally got the passport problem sorted.  Have a great time.


----------



## 5andy (May 30, 2018)

Your setting off just as we come home. (Ferry from Calais on Friday). Routes look great, have a fantastic time. We found France to be expensive for most things not in a supermarket, Italy less so other than the cost of diesel which at times was eye wateringly expensive. Beware of the garages that don’t seem to show their costs!


----------



## Minisorella (May 30, 2018)

Well done Phil and Nida! You must be so happy and relieved that all the worry and hassle is over... now go and have lots of fun :wave:


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 31, 2018)

Looks fab. We spent 3 months in Sicily, so pm if you want our top stops and muse sees.


----------



## Jeff G (May 31, 2018)

Did a similar route a few years back but cut across to Fussen and upto Wurzburg,then across to Koblenz and down to Trier


----------



## jagmanx (May 31, 2018)

*At Canterbury now*

Good journey from Maidenhead.
Minor slowdowns on M25 near Heathrow but no stopping.
10 am to 12:15
Shopping done.
Tunnel 1pm Saturday


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 2, 2018)

*Saturday 2nd June*

Scroll down to see latest info
2018 France


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 3, 2018)

*Richebourg*

Very nice aire (On POI)


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 4, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Scroll down to see latest info
> 2018 France




Hi Phil
Do put a follow option on your site ... love to receive your updates.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2018)

*Not sure..*



Clunegapyears said:


> Hi Phil
> Do put a follow option on your site ... love to receive your updates.


What you mean ?
Not sure weebly does.
Will check next update.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2018)

*Coucy Le Chateau Auffrique*

Very good.
5 euros.
All inc Ehu and toilets


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 7, 2018)

*Details of our route so far*

2018 France

And photos


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 10, 2018)

*At Bourgneuf 2 day*

Google Maps

Onwards and upwards towards Turin next


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 12, 2018)

*Italy today*

Last night at Termignon.
Wonderful drive on D1006 via Col de Cenis. Then on to Susa...Sosta near centre 7 euros.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 14, 2018)

*My latest Offerings*

2018 Italy 1


2018 France
Scroll down


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 27, 2018)

*Italy 1 continued*

Long drive (timewise) to Cuneo a lovely city with a free sosta (with EHU).
All that is said about poor Italian road surfaces is true !
Used Toll roads to Mallare (small village). Then heeding advice Mway to La Spezia for 2 nights and a visit to Riomaggiore (Cinque Terre)
Next to Pizza (Sorry Pisa) again 2 nights walk to the centre and Torre...Simply delightful/historical.
Next to Florence via Vinci.
Then on to Greve in Chianti (nice sosta) and the Torrenieri (good car-park) for 2 nights
Again toll roads the order of the day but pricing OK.
Next to Bomarzo and the Monsters and on to Cerveteri and an OK carpark.
South and west of Rome to Latina and
Museo Storico Piana delle Orme as advised by "Clunegapyears" an excellent museum and much more than just WW2 and Anzio
One of the best museums I have visited.

We then "Sped to Napoli"... well speeding for use is spells at 58-62 mph.
To a Dometic/MoHo garage.....We arrived at 3:30 and they identified and repaired the "burnt out gas burner"
80euros labour 80 for the part.
Then a nightmare "twisted spaghetti" route to our campsite during rush hour near the centre of Napoli with Italian drivers maintaining their reputation !!!
Today
A rest day at the sosta which is almost as good as a camp-site.
Sorry no images on web-site yet internet a bit slow !:beer:


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 27, 2018)

*Italy 1 continued*

Latest images are here
2018 Italy 1 
but scroll down

Long drive (timewise) to Cuneo a lovely city with a free sosta (with EHU).
All that is said about poor Italian road surfaces is true !
Used Toll roads to Mallare (small village). Then heeding advice Mway to La Spezia for 2 nights and a visit to Riomaggiore (Cinque Terre)
Next to Pizza (Sorry Pisa) again 2 nights walk to the centre and Torre...Simply delightful/historical.
Next to Florence via Vinci.
Then on to Greve in Chianti (nice sosta) and the Torrenieri (good car-park) for 2 nights
Again toll roads the order of the day but pricing OK.
Next to Bomarzo and the Monsters and on to Cerveteri and an OK carpark.
South and west of Rome to Latina and
Museo Storico Piana delle Orme as advised by "Clunegapyears" an excellent museum and much more than just WW2 and Anzio
One of the best museums I have visited.

We then "Sped to Napoli"... well speeding for use is spells at 58-62 mph.
To a Dometic/MoHo garage.....We arrived at 3:30 and they identified and repaired the "burnt out gas burner"
80euros labour 80 for the part.
Then a nightmare "twisted spaghetti" route to our campsite during rush hour near the centre of Napoli with Italian drivers maintaining their reputation !!!
Today
A rest day at the sosta which is almost as good as a camp-site.
Sorry no images on web-site yet internet a bit slow !:beer:


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 2, 2018)

*Now in the Toe*

Of Italy that is
Excellent mountain road and Sosta at Lago Sirino (2 nights)

Very bad night last night @ Lamezia Terme
Nice warm thermal bathing but 4 am cars with loud young men
No aggravation just very disturbing.

Moved on to Gioai Tauro and a camp-site.
A bit rough and ready but all services (EHU Good showers Toilets washing up) for 20 euros..

Google Maps
End of Italy 1
Sicily next


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 27, 2018)

*Summer 2018*

Full details here
2018
We did not follow the planned route exactly

Some may find the individual links easier especially on a mobile device

2018 France

2018 Italy 1

2018 Italy 2 (Sicily)

2018 Italy 3

https://philmotorhome.weebly.com/2018-aus-de-be-fr.html

https://philmotorhome.weebly.com/2018-summary.html


----------

